# My little emersed tank needs help!



## mikaila31

This is my 1st emersed tank I've ever done. I set it up about 20 days ago. It has been running really nice so far. I have some unusual plants, most have been growing. 
Tank stats:
size: 2.5gal
light: 13 watts PC 7200K
Substrate: Sand
Ferts: I mist the tank daily, and I add Nitrogen to the water I use.
Plants: 
Plagiomnium Trichomanes
Fissidens zippelianus
Pellia
Anubis "petite"
pennywort
java moss 
dwarf hairgrass
Some plant I stole from a planter
A few other things I can't recall

The Plagiomnium Trichomanes has been growing the best so far(not counting the pennywort).It has been growing taller, but not really spreading out. The Fissidens zippelianus appears to be growing. I thought I killed, but a little seems to be alive. IDK about the pellia though, it might be dead/dieing. I'm not sure if these three plants are aquatic or not, I couldn't get any to grow submerged. Most of the other plants are still working on getting to their emersed form.

The problem I am having is with the Plagiomnium Trichomanes, which is the plant in the foreground. After one week in this tank it had grown some cute tiny leafy things(1st pic). Now about 10 days later, some had grown cute little things about 3 times as tall. Other, mainly those closer to the wood have stopped growing and are getting hairs on them. IDK what it is they still have their new growth, but it looks like they are molding or growing fungus and its spreading. The ones close to the glass seem nice and healthy, the ones further back are going all furry. Any one have any idea what it is? How to stop it?








^growth after one week








^ 10 days later(this plant is in the center of the tank)








^ taken same time as pic above, This plant is closer to the glass.

Please help me save my cute little plants!


----------



## AaronT

I get this on my emmersed setup too. It's a pest of some kind. I believe they are called mealy bugs? Someone can correct me if I'm wrong on that one. Anyhow, a diluted pesticide should take care of the unwanted inhabitants.


----------



## hoppycalif

Emersed means no water on the surface. The water level should be just below the surface, so the surface is damp or wet, but with no visible water. Lots of plants would probably still grow in your conditions, but they are not ideal conditions.


----------



## mikaila31

I've never even heard of those. Can they grow on the wood too? their seems to be some on the wood in the front left of the tank. What kinda of pesticide should I use and how should it be diluted?

edit: Ok, I was wondering about that. I will drop the water level too.


----------



## AaronT

I think any houseplant pesticide should be fine. I would dilute it by at least half.


----------



## mistergreen

huh? I thought mikail has fungus growth problem.

I get these little white bugs in my setup. They look like wood louse of some sort under the microscope.

If you have API or seachem's general parasite cure, they have an insecticide in it.. You can use that.


----------



## mikaila31

I haven't done anything to this tank yet, except lower the water level. I've been really busy lately. I think I might have both a fungus and bug problem, cuz the white furry stuff on the wood is spreading. Dropping the water has helped slow down the stuff that is attacking the P. Trichomanes. When just looking at the tank I can't see any bugs or anything moving, I have a old school microscope that is about 10 years old, but works pretty decent. I will try to get some spare time to use it. I have API's general parasite cure and fungus cure on hand. I don't think they have expired yet

edit: OK I used the microscope and I don't think its bugs, I couldn't see any and from what google says they are fairly large. The white stuff on the wood also smeared when I tried to scrap it, so I think it is mold or something similar.


----------



## gardner

that;s really interesting.
Although i have seen couple of moss species in my tank 'crawl' out on the edges.

hope everything works out okay


----------



## terrestrial_man

Your moss looks OK considering the situation it is in. Mosses really do not have pests to worry about. Your moss is growing upright stems because it needs more light! 
Your best bet might be to reduce the water level to the level of the substrate and vent the tank to control the fungus on the wood-or take the wood out of the tank and let it set out in the full sun for a day.


----------



## APCRandall

I think the bugs eat the fungus. Once the tank has sat for about 2 weeks there should be alot less fungus and bugs.


----------



## zer0zax

Lots of dartfrog and vivarium forums say that the white fungus is normal in a new setup and goes away later.


----------

